# HUD for my SR20DET swap



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

I'd post the Ebay Link but I don't want any of you FOCKERS to bid on it.

But I have a 1990 S13 and I know I have to get a new display to swap in the SR20DET, I found a display from a 93 S13 coupe that has the HUD set up and digital speedomator. I'm trying to win the bid and use it my car for the swap. I know I'll have to customize my dash and do something with the winshield to get eh HUD to work but I think it's gonna be cool, I'll be one of the few Hatches with a HUD.

If I don't get the display, I'm seriously considering going CA18DET. No custom steering lines or anything, and I kinda like the whole 180SX thing anyway....


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

HAHA... you know that all we have to do is search. But good luck... I dont really like the HUD cause they are know for wearing out but it does look cool.


----------



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

Oh, did I say ebay....I meant.........duh, you're right.......


----------



## holydiver (Jun 9, 2004)

*Rivalry?!*

Hey Superasian, I should never have told you about that HUD. Anyways, I was crazy enough to win it. You and I will talk later...


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

haha funny caca


----------

